# Pump eligibility?



## EleanorDip95 (Mar 6, 2017)

im just wondering what makes you eligible for a pump??


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Eleanor, I'd suggest having a look at http://www.inputdiabetes.org.uk/ - loads of information there about pumps and how to get them


----------



## mikeyB (Mar 7, 2017)

The NICE guidance is here. Although dated 2008, it hasn't  changed.

https://www.nice.org.uk/guidance/ta151

This doesn't apply in Scotland

It's a bit of a postcode lottery whether your local diabetes team are keen on pumps, or have the money to supply them.


----------



## SB2015 (Mar 7, 2017)

Hi Eleanor
I was refused one first time, so I asked for the reasons,  spent 6 months gathering data to support my application focusing on the reasons given and then got one second time round.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 7, 2017)

mikeyB said:


> It's a bit of a postcode lottery whether your local diabetes team are keen on pumps, or have the money to supply them.



There are some clinics that are more pro-active in recommending people for pump therapy, but the brilliant thing about NICE TA151 is that it ensures that funds *must* be made available _if_ you meet the criteria. It is just a matter of finding a clinician who agrees that you do - and INPUT can help a great deal with that.


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Mar 7, 2017)

In Scotland, or more locally Lanarkshire, you wont get one unless you have attended DAFNE or similar.....

Or at least that is what it used to be.....I agree with that...unless there is a problem with hypo awareness..


----------



## Northerner (Mar 7, 2017)

For people in Scotland, this is the equivalent group to INPUT:

http://www.ipagscotland.org/


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 8, 2017)

Good luck !  They are good


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2017)

Pls let us know how you are getting on


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 12, 2017)

It says you have just been T1 since jan. That might be a little problem.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 25, 2017)

Good luck


----------

